# should I start tapes over? Mike? Eric?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Because of a crisis, I didn't do 5 and 6 in proper nights; I also left the book at my family's summer home.Should I start over? My pm bm is worse than ever. I live in terror every day of that stool moving down, now at 12 noon, despite being on Reginul (?) Yet I am IBS-C and never get "cleared out" in the morning. I'm the one that can't go in public and some afternoons even need a suppository to ease th pain. There's ALWAYS stool soft or hard, in the afternoon; yet, not after dinner.------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets. . . --How can I counsel anyone when I can't even help myself?IBS C LowMo


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Joan,How long since you listened to the program as scheduled?Depending on your reply I can advise.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Mike, I "finished" the program in late August, but skipped nights and went back, etc.Have not listened since. Also, don't have book. To prove I own the tapes, I'll just mention the "shopping cart & big well."Thanks,Joan------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets. . . --How can I counsel anyone when I can't even help myself?IBS C LowMo


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump For Joan


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Joan,I think it would be best to start again.We could try and tweak things, but its important for you regain your authority in this, so I would start again.Do you need a copy of the listening schedule?If so email me on timelineservices###cs.comand I will get Helen to arrange when she comes back on Monday.Let me know too when you start and when you get to day 22 and we can ten keep in touch.Hi BQ too







Best RegardsMike------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forum.Author of the IBS Audio Program 100www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Mike, already rec'd copy of schedule,thanks to a wonderful senior member. I'll start again.Wink, wink, BQ------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets. . . --How can I counsel anyone when I can't even help myself?IBS C LowMo


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)




----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Joan, you back on track?


----------

